# KPT400 Comfort auf Werkseinstellungen setzen mit TIA WinCC Advanced V12 SP1



## m5150pro (8 März 2014)

Hallo,

Mir wurde bei der Erstübertragung über MPI auf das KPT 400 Comfort die Stromversorgung unterbrochen.
Nun booted das Panel nicht mehr und es zeigt mir ich soll die Werkseinstellungen laden.

Habe mich ein wenig durch die Siemens Support Anleitungen gekemmt, aber noch keinen Erfolg gehabt.
Ich bekomme keine Verbindung über Ethernet zustande.

Hat jemand eine Idee??

Vielen Dank
Gruss Michael


----------



## dentech (8 März 2014)

Hi,

ich meine mich zu erinnern das man dass mit prosave machen konnte. Auf werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen.

Tschö dentech


----------



## PN/DP (8 März 2014)

In der Betriebsanleitung der Comfort Panels ist das zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen im Kapitel 5.7 erklärt.
Wo genau hast Du Dein Problem?

Zusätzlich würde ich bei Problemen zuerst das PG neu starten und Firewalls ausschalten.

Harald


----------



## m5150pro (8 März 2014)

Habe das auch schon mit ProSave probiert über Ethernet. Muss ich dabei die IP Adresse im PG beachten? 
Mir wird im Panel nur die MAC Adresse angezeigt


----------



## m5150pro (8 März 2014)

Wenn ich über die Betriebsanleitung im Kapitel 5.7 der Comfort Panels das KTP 400 auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen möchte, muss ich dazu ins System des Panels um in den Modus Urladen zukommen. Soweit komme ich erst garnicht, mir wird nach einschalten das panels sofort angezeigt das kein "operating system" vorhanden ist und dieses über Werkseinstellungen wieder zu beheben ist


----------



## PN/DP (8 März 2014)

Das Panel geht doch von alleine in den Modus "Urladen".
Du mußt nur Dein PG mit dem Panel mit einem Patchkabel verbinden und auf dem PG das OS-Update mit "Rücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen" aufrufen. Dafür brauchst Du nur die MAC-Adresse des Panels.

Die PG/PC-Schnittstelle ist auf die Ethernet/Netzwerkschnittstelle eingestellt?
Erkennt Dein PG (Notebook?) daß ein Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen ist (daß das PG mit dem Panel verbunden ist)? Hat die Netzwerkschnittstelle LEDs und siehst Du Datenverkehr (blinken)?
Stelle mal die Netzwerkschnittstelle auf irgendeine feste IP-Adresse (nicht "IP automatisch beziehen").
Starte erst dann das OS-Update wenn das Netzwerk-Icon nicht mehr ein abgezogenes Netzwerkkabel meldet. Wenn nach dem Klick auf "Update OS" nichts passiert, dann schalte das Panel aus und wieder ein.
Probiere ggf. etwas: zuerst auf PG das Update starten und danach das Panel einschalten und umgekehrt.
Schalte mal das WLAN aus.

Was für Meldung(en) bekommst Du auf dem PG?
Was hast Du für ein Windows?



			
				5.7.1 Aktualisierung des Betriebssystems schrieb:
			
		

> *"Rücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen"*
> Wenn das Betriebssystem auf dem Bediengerät nicht mehr funktionsfähig ist, aktualisieren
> Sie das Betriebssystem und setzen das Bediengerät auf die Werkseinstellungen zurück.
> Wenn das Bediengerät den Defekt selbst erkennt, startet das Bediengerät automatisch im
> Modus "Urladen" neu und gibt eine entsprechende Meldung aus.



Harald


----------



## m5150pro (8 März 2014)

PG ist mit panel über patchkabel verbunden. Schnittstelle ist passend eingestellt.
Starte ProSave V10.0.1.0, aktiviere Werkseinstellungen laden, gebe Mac-Adresse ein, starte Update OS
dann öffnet sich das Fenster "Bitte das Bediengerät neu booten..." wenn ich nun die stromversorgung am panel aus und wieder einschalte verändert sich nichts.
Ist das Panel nicht mit dem PG verbunden und starte ich Update OS kommt auch das Fenster "Bitte das Bediengerät neu booten..." doch es passiert nichts.
Ich habe Windows 7


----------



## m5150pro (8 März 2014)

Eine Verbindung müsste Hergestellt sein die LEDs blinken. Habe auch eine feste IP eingestellt


----------



## m5150pro (19 März 2014)

Als kurzes Feedback,

habe das Panel eingeschickt, es wurde gegen ein Neues ausgetauscht. 
Das Betriebssystem aufspielen war nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## PN/DP (19 März 2014)

Na toll... ein Grund mehr, die "Comfort"-Panels vorerst zu meiden.

Harald


----------



## m5150pro (20 März 2014)

Wobei die Auflösung richtig gut, macht schon was her....

Vielen Dank für ihre Hilfe!

Habe  nun noch ein weiteres Problem, mein KTP 400 Comfort kommuniziert nun  einwandfrei mit der CPU 314, worüber die Anlage bedient wird. 
Nun  möchte ich die Anlage auf einem PC visualisieren, dazu nutze ich einen  CP343-1 Advanced der über Ethernet mit dem PC verbunden ist. 
Die Visualisierung habe ich ebefalls mit TIA V12 WinCC Advanced SP1 erstellt.
Ich habe eine SIMATIC PC-Station mit einer WinCC RT Advanced eingefügt. 
Habe dieses System zuerst mit dem MPI zur CPU 314 als Verbindung probiert und funktionierte.
Nun habe ich die Verbindung zum CP343-1 eingerichtet und auf Ethernet umgestellt, nur nun funktioniert es nicht mehr.
Wobei ich vom PC aus mit Ethernet über den CP auf die CPU mit STEP 7 zugreifen kann, das ergibt keine Probleme.
Die IP-Adressen und Bereiche passen! Gibt es wichtige Parameter in dem CP die ich für solch eine Verbindung beachten muss?
Oder habe ich was in der WinCC Runtime vergessen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## m5150pro (20 März 2014)

Muss ich in der HW Konfig dem CP über Ethernet Verbindund mitteilen das eine WinCC RT angeschlossen ist?
Das WinCC Projekt ist nicht in STEP / intrigiert.


----------



## m5150pro (20 März 2014)

Mir ist noch aufgefallen das ich zwar über Step7 via Ethernet und CP 343-1 das Programm in die CPU laden und Bausteine beobachten kann. Aber ich kann den CP nicht über Erreichbare Teilnehmer sehen. Anpingen funktioniert auch.


----------

